# Clear Lake / Kemah Fishing Spots Needed



## Cirus (May 26, 2004)

Can someone help me out and let me know some good places to fish around eagle point / kemah area. 

I have kept my boad dry docked down at the yacht basin in galveston for the last 10 years and now I have a new boat and Im keeping it down in clear lake.

Can anyone suggest some good spots or gps cords to catch some specks or reds near the eagle point area.

It would be greatly appreciated. I have been fishing the galvesotn jetties all my life and the drive from kemah to the jetties to long for me in my boat. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

search here on 2cool seabrook flats. alot of information


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

23 33'04.41"N 95 01'19.13"W


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Try Todd's Dump near Eagle Point. It get really shallow in certain areas so watch the ship waves breaking over it to determine its exact location. From there try Redfish island near the ends. Just east of the new island is the remants of the old island near the ship channel. Again, breaking ship waves will tell the location under water. Go across the channel at marker #59 to the spoil banks. Also near there are the numerous gas wells that produce all year long. Good luck!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Head out the Clear Lake Channel. When you clear Landry's take a right 20 to 30' and drop anchor. Outgoing tide is best and live shrimp. Guaranteed Fish


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Those are all known producers, also out of the channel, you can hit the shorelines to the left all the way down to La Porte, or to the right all the way to Eagle Point, and look for birds or slicks. Early EARLY Morning has always been the best for me. As far as in the Lake itself, I'm not sure, but I would like to find some spots inside the lake as well, so I could take my youngest kid fishing in protected water.....Good Luck and Tight Lines


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Hal01 said:


> 23 33'04.41"N 95 01'19.13"W


That would be tough fishing at the seafood restaurant


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Clear Lake is at it's best Oct.-Dec. when the water begins to cool and the shrimp are migrating out of the back estuaries. I like the piers along the north shoreline and also the area down around the Hilton. Birds can often be found working the open lake at this time. Mostly schoolies under the birds, better fish on the shorelines. Clear Lake channel can be good in the winter. Most of my trout over 25 have come out of channel, Jan.-March .


----------

